# Canting your bow



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing, and ran across this thread at tradgang.com. It looks like there's no one single answer, just preference and practicality. Sometimes a combination works. I shoot compound barebow, and usually cant the bow slightly while I draw to keep the arrow on the rest, but then I bring the bow vertical to anchor and shoot.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

about the only time i do so is if its real windy other than that its upright


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

it helps keep the arrow n the rest, and i just prefer it canted dont know y...lol


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

I only let the bow cant "naturally". And set my sight level for my natural cant, that way I am never forcing it to come "level"... helps avoid torquing the shot.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

CutTheLoop said:


> I only let the bow cant "naturally". And set my sight level for my natural cant, that way I am never forcing it to come "level"... helps avoid torquing the shot.


This


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

You can get your eye under the arrow better when you cant when shooting without a sight.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

biblethumpncop said:


> You can get your eye under the arrow better when you cant when shooting without a sight.


What he said. Also, it gives you a more unobstructed view of the target. Setting the bow at that angle can also help you engage the back.


----------



## GBG (Mar 4, 2007)

For me, when shooting a non centershot longbow, small changes in the cant angle keep the arrow's impact point centered left/right with the point of aim as distance changes. With bare centershot compounds, I need a certain amount of cant for the point of impact to be at the point of aim, and neither changes with distance.


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Used to cant my compound years ago , reckon it gives a better sight window, takes the riser out of the picture. Tried it again this time back at the sport [ was out for ten years or so] worked for a while but because canting the bow brings ones fore arm closer to the string found my resistance to pain had also diminished during the lay off . In other words my fore arm often looked like it had been attacked with a base ball bat . Put the bow back up straight and no more pain and things work out well anyway, and other people dont have to wear ear plugs.lol


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

bigbob29 said:


> Used to cant my compound years ago , reckon it gives a better sight window, takes the riser out of the picture. Tried it again this time back at the sport [ was out for ten years or so] worked for a while but because canting the bow brings ones fore arm closer to the string found my resistance to pain had also diminished during the lay off . In other words my fore arm often looked like it had been attacked with a base ball bat . Put the bow back up straight and no more pain and things work out well anyway, and other people dont have to wear ear plugs.lol



You might, and I emphasize might, find that you can cant the bow if you open your stance a touch and avoid the string contact. Worth a try anyway.


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

Keeps the arrow on the rest and removes the bow from your sight window( when shooting bare bow)..allows you to see the target better.


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

mitchell said:


> > Originally Posted by *biblethumpncop *
> > You can get your eye under the arrow better when you cant when shooting without a sight.
> 
> 
> What he said. Also, it gives you a more unobstructed view of the target. Setting the bow at that angle can also help you engage the back.


Depending on how your face is put together, it also keeps the string from catching on you (narrow set eyes and/or prominent schnooze and jaw)


----------

